# Blue Lacy



## Cdub (Nov 10, 2016)

Are there any blue lacy breeders on here, or do you know of any near north Ga?


----------



## PA Hunter (Nov 11, 2016)

I highly recommend that you join the National Lacy Dog Association on Facebook.


----------



## PA Hunter (Nov 30, 2016)

Cdub,
There is a gentlemen in TX (I know it is not GA) that has Lacy pups available.  If interested, you can contact Mr. Dillon at 281-795-2181.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Blackston (Dec 1, 2016)

Lots of reputable breeders wanna make sure the pups go to a working home ( hunting ,ranch , blood trail ,farm ).  Don't know your situation but it's something to consider with a high powered working dog


----------



## PA Hunter (Dec 1, 2016)

Agree with Blackston


----------



## Cdub (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys.  This would be my first lacy, but I've owned catahoulas for about 20 years now.  I feel like they will be similar, but am wanting a little smaller dog. The catahoula I have now is abt 75-80 lbs.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 8, 2016)

I've had my 2 Lacys for 7 years.  I've been told by people that have owned both Catahoulas and Lacys, that Lacys are more biddable.   There are definitely some stubborn ones out there, though!

My Lacys are very eager to please, hyper and have strong herding instincts.  My female uses her nose more and loves to blood track.  She once bayed up a sounder of wild hogs with backup from my male dog while I had them squirrel hunting in the mountains.   My male is more attracted to motion and loves to fetch.  He could work cattle all day and is kind to his stock.  He could easily retrieve doves if I worked on his gun shyness, I've hidden dead doves from the freezer for him to find and he loves it.

Bad qualities of Lacys...they can be hostile to dogs outside their pack and you have to watch for fighting.  If not socialized as pups they can be skittish and spooky.

Rebecca Fielder in North FL is a NLDA breeder, her dogs are related to mine.  She fires guns over her pups to get them used to loud noises and lays deer blood trails to introduce them to tracking.  Give her a try!


----------



## RaisinBlueLacyDogs (Dec 8, 2016)

Cdub said:


> Thanks for the help guys.  This would be my first lacy, but I've owned catahoulas for about 20 years now.  I feel like they will be similar, but am wanting a little smaller dog. The catahoula I have now is abt 75-80 lbs.



I'm just outside of Atlanta and have a couple Blue Lacys.  Sire of my litter is a working hog dog owned by a guy up in North Georgia.  
The dam is proven recovery tracker and prolly would do hogs but that's not my thing.  My girl's parents are both level 3 UBT tracking titled.

I have a male here, almost 3 mos old.  He's started on blood work.  

Send me a message, if interested.


----------



## RaisinBlueLacyDogs (Dec 8, 2016)

Lacy Game Dog Registry is the original group and think is much bigger than National Lacy.  Some of the better Lacys in Georgia are registered with TLGDA.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 9, 2016)

Rebecca is a breeder for both NLDA and TLGDA.   My dogs are TLGDA.  We were both at UBT Trackfest in March near Griffin.   I did not know any Lacys had passed a UBT 3 test.  What are the names of the dogs?

And which working hog  dog sire?  From Kerney?   It used to be all the Georgia and Florida Lacy folks knew each other and all of our dogs were related.   Now, not so much.  Rebecca and I used to do TLGDA Eastern Lacy Fun Day in LA Grange. Lots of work but fun too.


----------



## RaisinBlueLacyDogs (Dec 9, 2016)

The sire is a tricolored, Smoky son that Mike owns up in north Georgia.  My girl is out of Starr and Mater.  I just looked up the titles on UBT website.  I thought the level 3 used to be the 3rd test to pass but called UBT-II. Is the UBT-III a new title (now the 4th test)??  The fun day in Lagrange was at Mater's old house.  

Bummer, the fun day needs to come back!!  I wonder what it would take to do it again this spring???


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 16, 2016)

RaisinBlueLacyDogs said:


> The sire is a tricolored, Smoky son that Mike owns up in north Georgia.  My girl is out of Starr and Mater.  I just looked up the titles on UBT website.  I thought the level 3 used to be the 3rd test to pass but called UBT-II. Is the UBT-III a new title (now the 4th
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RaisinBlueLacyDogs said:


> The sire is a tricolored, Smoky son that Mike owns up in north Georgia.  My girl is out of Starr and Mater.  I just looked up the titles on UBT website.  I thought the level 3 used to be the 3rd test to pass but called UBT-II. Is the UBT-III a new title (now the 4th test)??  The fun day in Lagrange was at Mater's old house.
> 
> Bummer, the fun day needs to come back!!  I wonder what it would take to do it again this spring???



The UBT III test is the highest title offered by UBT.  It is relatively new test and as far as I know, only two dogs have ever taken and passed the test.  

The four test/titles offer by United Blood Trackers are:
Aptitude Assessment- puppy test
UBT-I
UBT-II
UBT-III

I don't think the UBT-3 test is even listed on their website.


----------

